# Japan



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I can't wrap my head around those pictures. How do they plow it in such a way as to create those perfect walls?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> I can't wrap my head around those pictures. How do they plow it in such a way as to create those perfect walls?


Let me google that for you.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Let me google that for you.


oh, I'm sorry for giving the impression I cared enough to actually go research it. :laugh:

I might check that out in a bit.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*Years of Research!!!!*



sabatoa said:


> oh, I'm sorry for giving the impression I cared enough to actually go research it. :laugh:
> 
> I might check that out in a bit.


I spent alot of time on that post so you better!!!!:hope:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Let me google that for you.


Those snow blowers are badass.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

If there's anything to learn from the Japanese...it's probably..everything...:dunno:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Almost like Japan...Kirkwood 2011  HW 88, before the Spur.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> I can't wrap my head around those pictures. How do they plow it in such a way as to create those perfect walls?


It's the Japanese man. That's how they do everything. Their shit always looks neat and tidy (teenage Japanese girl fashion not withstanding). 

I'm surprised they don't have an army robots crawling all over these walls carving dioramas for travelers to look at.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

bamfb2 said:


> It's the Japanese man. That's how they do everything. Their shit always looks neat and tidy (teenage Japanese girl fashion not withstanding).
> 
> I'm surprised they don't have an army robots crawling all over these walls carving dioramas for travelers to look at.


Speaking of girls No Offense. But for work I have to go trough tons of Japanese porn manga. Typically with underage looking girls and always violence. Who reads them must have a pretty sick idea of sex and sexuality. Bt now back to the wall of pow.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

:blink::blink::blink:
Feel ashamed for saying "we have heaps of snow". Checking the flight duration to Japan now...


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Speaking of girls No Offense.* But for work I have to go trough tons of Japanese porn manga.* Typically with underage looking girls and always violence. Who reads them must have a pretty sick idea of sex and sexuality. Bt now back to the wall of pow.


:blink: What kind of work do you do?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

snowman55 said:


> :blink: What kind of work do you do?


I Work for iTunes eBooks, checking all the titles for iPad.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

1998-1999 Mt BAKER breaks WORLD SNOWFALL RECORD

1140"/95 Feet/2896 cm

avg snowfall 647"

That year was sick, everyday was knee deep powder. If you ever make up to BAKER, pay attention to the white painted lines around some of the riblets, BAKER mngr Duncan and a couple ski patrollers went around and painted stripes to show the depth of the snow that record year. Chair 6 at one point you were about 8 feet below the surface, and during a avg season the white stripe is about 20-25 feet higher then the snow surface.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

There is a mountain here, in Yamagata, that doesnt usually OPEN until the end of April. They just cant get in there until then. This year has been record high temps in march, so they are opening next week

They call it 'summer skiing' and they are open until the end of July
ŽRŒ`Œ§�¼�ì’¬�EŒŽŽRƒXƒL�[�êƒQƒŒƒ“ƒf�EƒŠƒtƒgˆÄ“à


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

i've seen video of some killer powder tree runs in Japan, maybe some day


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Japan rules. If you really love powder snow you just have to get there at least once in your lifetime.
And yes there is a lot to learn from the japanese, respect for others is probably one of the biggest.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Typically with underage looking girls and always violence. Who reads them must have a pretty sick idea of sex and sexuality.


It is typical to have a crowd of guys standing around in every 7-11 style store reading those comic books.
FWIW what looks like an under age girl to us could be a 25 year old girl in japan, they look young and live long


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

I live there. It's at tateyama in Toyama prefecture.


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 7, 2013)

Supra said:


> I live there. It's at tateyama in Toyama prefecture.


I traveled to Toyama from Hamamatsu via train. Japan's interior is beautiful. I had business at the Nachi factory.

Incidentally, I found the people in that part of Japan were less accustomed to American Gaijin. At 6'8" I was used to being stared at but in Toyama I felt like a one man freak show.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

ETM said:


> Japan rules. If you really love powder snow you just have to get there at least once in your lifetime.
> And yes there is a lot to learn from the japanese, respect for others is probably one of the biggest.


When I finally settle back in Australia, I'm making it a point to do an annual in Japan. Used to do one in Indo, but might switch up locales.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I saw something similar to that in Bridgeport CA. when I was there for Cold Weather Mountain Warfare Training" back in the 80's! Straight, smooth, 15-18 ft. walls of snow along the sides of the roads! It was amazing walking along down in those man made valley's of snow! (...wish I had discovered snowboarding back then!!!)

I think a trip to Japan _definitely_ needs to be added to the "Wish List!!"


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

And to think this isn't mid-winter... this road opens in spring, when the rest of Japan is thawing out and snow resorts are closing.

I love that snow trips are so cheap here. 6000 yen for a day trip including buses, lift passes and sometimes even rentals (good for visiting friends). 10+ daytrips this season and spent about the same as I would on a weekend boarding in Australia...


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

tokyo_dom said:


> And to think this isn't mid-winter... this road opens in spring, when the rest of Japan is thawing out and snow resorts are closing.
> 
> I love that snow trips are so cheap here. 6000 yen for a day trip including buses, lift passes and sometimes even rentals (good for visiting friends). 10+ daytrips this season and spent about the same as I would on a weekend boarding in Australia...


$65 bucks a day for all of that?? Crap that's dirt cheap.

$80/88 lifties at Killington, VT right now.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't know how they do it. Lift passes on their own are 4-5000yen. Its a 3-4hr bus ride too, not some short commute.

This weekend is 6800yen for an overnight bus trip. Even shinkansen (bullet train) packages are only 8000yen or so.

And the place I am going has (or at least they do during winter) a big air bag. 100yen a jump or 500yen for the day. Next year I'm getting a rentacar and just hitting that for a solid day


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

tokyo_dom said:


> I don't know how they do it. Lift passes on their own are 4-5000yen. Its a 3-4hr bus ride too, not some short commute.
> 
> This weekend is 6800yen for an overnight bus trip. Even shinkansen (bullet train) packages are only 8000yen or so.
> 
> And the place I am going has (or at least they do during winter) a big air bag. 100yen a jump or 500yen for the day. Next year I'm getting a rentacar and just hitting that for a solid day


Wow man, that is even more impressive. It costs my 50usd in gas to hit Killington for the day. Tack on a night at a budget place for $25-30 (which is a steal around here) and two days riding comes to about $250usd for a night and two days on the mountain, not including food. I'm on a pass at Killington, but still, the comparison is outrageous.

I'm def doing a big trip to Japow in the next year or two. Might hit you up for some info.

Got the last day of an airbag in VT this weekend, and since it was 2 hours to close with no one there, the park guy working it told me I could lap the bag until close. Got about 20 runs or so. Had to boot hike every one, so I was absolutely _knackered_ after that. Have fun!


----------

